# african greys? lifespan



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone tell me how long an African Grey can live for??? ta x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A really long time could be 50 years or more apparently.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> A really long time could be 50 years or more apparently.


i`ve heard 60 to 70, and been told, if i get one leave it to someone in your will .. lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol well he's over 20 . ruddy thing hates me lol must be female .

thanks for your replies x


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Life span can be 90 years, and now breeders are urgin people to make sure their birds are in their wills to be looked after when owners are gone.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

dexter said:


> lol well he's over 20 . ruddy thing hates me lol must be female .
> 
> thanks for your replies x


Yeah it prob is a female  i had 2 of each for me & one for hubby

Thye can live until there 60-70 year old..


----------

